# rivet vs welded



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

From what I understand welded is the best for a boat. I'm just curious is it worth the expense?

I was at a fishing show recently and talked to a salesman, yeah yeah I know, and he was saying his riveted boat has a 20 year warranty and hasn't had any returned. I of course don't believe this, but he did say that making the same boat all welded would double the cost of the boat. This made me wonder if it was worth it. I'm not a hardcore waterfowler, but I do enjoy it and hope to get my son into it as he gets older.

Thoughts and opinions please.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

My deep v is a 70s and riveted starcraft. It leaks a little. My flat bottom is welded and takes a pounding no leaks but is only 5 years olds. I like the welded boat. If your going deep v and not running stuff over with it I think riveted would work just fine. If your running over stumps and land and junk like I do with my jon id think welded would be better. But I got a deal on my boat. Paid half of a new one on a 2 year old boat.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have owned both riveted and welded, but I am more partial to the all welded. Now don't get me wrong, there are some great riveted boats out there, but considering all the conditions the Michigan waterfowl season throws at us, I've chosen and prefer welded. I would consider how much/often you are going to be out chasing ducks/geese, and base your purchase off that. If only hunting a few times a year on small bodies of water with a lighter load, riveted may be the most economical for you. I am currently running a 1754 modified v War Eagle and put it through all the conditions one can encounter hunting 2-3 days a week from Sept through Dec and she handles everything very well. I'm sure you will get some good info from further responses. Hope this helps..


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

2 years ago my 18 1/2' rivited boat sprung all kinds of leaks. Ended up selling it for scrap. BUT, this was a 1964 Starcraft Starchief. Grandfather's boat that was beat to hell after road hard and put away wet. I have had it in 8 foot swells and beached countless times. Other than age, Breaking spring ice on West Grand Traverse Bay is what did it in. Fully amazed the rivits held that long.


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

My 1998 1652 marsh boat is riveted never had a leak never had a problem.My 1998 2072 that I use for layout hunting on big water is welded and gets welded once a year. So it was time to buy another boat this past season I went with a riveted deep v and hope I have the same luck with this one as I had with my other riveted boat.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

weiss said:


> My 1998 1652 marsh boat is riveted never had a leak never had a problem.My 1998 2072 that I use for layout hunting on big water is welded and gets welded once a year. So it was time to buy another boat this past season I went with a riveted deep v and hope I have the same luck with this one as I had with my other riveted boat.


Yeah i bought a 3rd hand welded crestliner for the larger water, broken welds in alot of places. Wont do that again. Got rid of it.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

I prefer a quality welded over a quality riveted boat any day of the week.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

pro's and con's to them.

riveted boats flex and move...a ton. welded will crack under stress. some of these welded boats that are being winched over the dikes will prove it in about 2-3 years when they start getting stress cracks at some of the seat joints (where the seats are welded in). I've seen a couple already (2004-2005 boats).

albeit this is under some different stress than normal conditions but it does give you an accelerated look at what does happen when stressed.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

If designed and manufactured correctly either method of hull manufacturing well end up with a quality product.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks all for the info and advice especially Shia Kid. I'll probably mostly hunt managed game areas so it's nice to know that riveted would probably work better for that.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Socks said:


> Thanks all for the info and advice especially Shia Kid. I'll probably mostly hunt managed game areas so it's nice to know that riveted would probably work better for that.


also should point out that i've replaced a lot of lost/worn out rivets over the years. so they aren't faultless...but its easier to replace a rivet than find someone to weld aluminum.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> also should point out that i've replaced a lot of lost/worn out rivets over the years. so they aren't faultless...but its easier to replace a rivet than find someone to weld aluminum.


Yeah I imagine that I can use a rivet gun/tool and although I know how welding is done I don't think I can do it. :lol:


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I am looking at riveted just because I don't want to have to tool up to weld aluminum. Riveting I can do with a buddy, couple hand tools and a hammer if I have to. Can't stand to pay someone for something I can do myself. Too Dutch to pay, too Scottish to not do it myself. :lol:


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Trailering can beat the hell out of a boat much faster than using the boat, depending on the kinds of roads you trailer over.

I've got a riveted deep V Sea Nymph that's seen all kinds of torture and still doesn't leak a drop. The front of the hull looks like a golf ball from all the things I've found in the river.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Trailering can beat the hell out of a boat much faster than using the boat, depending on the kinds of roads you trailer over.
> 
> I've got a riveted deep V Sea Nymph that's seen all kinds of torture and still doesn't leak a drop. The front of the hull looks like a golf ball from all the things I've found in the river.


most of the damage i've seen on boats i've repaired were done thru trailering on crappy duck hunting roads.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a 16 foot Alumacraft I bought new in '93. Use it for waterfowling and trapping. It is riveted and does not leak. The gussets in the back from sides to transom are welded and have been repaired.


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

Joe your a structural engineer???? You shouldn't need to ask this question.
BTW our 14ftx48" Crestliner riveted with a 9hp go-devil and blind is for sale if your looking.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

My .02 I have seen alot of welded boats go back to the manufactures, to get rewelded.??


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have seen rivets shear from ice breaking. I have seen rivets pop from over stressing. I have seen welds crack, but it takes a lot more abuse to crack a good weld than it does to make a rivet go bad. For rough duty use I will stick with all welded.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Airplanes are riveted. Just sayin. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

